# Torrington Senior Braced Bars



## saladshooter (May 21, 2019)

Howdy

Looking for a set of prewar Torrington Senior Braced bars like below. Condition 3 - 8 

PLEASE PM me what you gots! PLEASE don't post here.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (May 26, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## Saving Tempest (May 26, 2019)

Crap. Mine aren't that long. Take a look and are you sure about the length?


----------



## lgrinnings (May 27, 2019)

Saving Tempest said:


> Crap. Mine aren't that long. Take a look and are you sure about the length?




I provided these measurements from the bars on my 1936. To get the length, I laid the bars upside down and measured squarely from the bar ends to the front edge (see pic).


----------



## Krakatoa (May 28, 2019)

Nice drawing Chad!


----------



## saladshooter (May 28, 2019)

Krakatoa said:


> Nice drawing Chad!



Thanks but @lgrinnings drew it!


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 2, 2019)

Still looking!

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 7, 2019)

Still looking!

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 11, 2019)

Still looking!

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 17, 2019)

Still looking! 

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 24, 2019)

Still looking!

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 28, 2019)

Still looking!

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 3, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 10, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 13, 2019)

Still looking for a set of bars.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Jul 13, 2019)

on ebay-type in 'dp harris bicycle handlebars' and it'll pop right up. looks like the exact animals you're after!


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 13, 2019)

mr.cycleplane said:


> on ebay-type in 'dp harris bicycle handlebars' and it'll pop right up. looks like the exact animals you're after!



Thanks but not the same bars.


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 18, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 21, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 26, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## ZE52414 (Jul 30, 2019)

Not sure if these are what your looking for but just posted. 

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/torrington-crossbrace-bars.156278/


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 30, 2019)

ZE52414 said:


> Not sure if these are what your looking for but just posted.
> 
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/torrington-crossbrace-bars.156278/


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## saladshooter (Aug 11, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Aug 17, 2019)

Still looking for a set in 5-8 condition.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Aug 20, 2019)

Anyone have a spare set?

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Aug 25, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Aug 29, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 4, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 10, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 14, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 20, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 24, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 30, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 4, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 9, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 13, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 18, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 23, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 27, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 31, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Nov 11, 2019)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 12, 2019)

Still in need of.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 2, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 9, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 16, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 24, 2020)

Still searching.  

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 31, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Feb 7, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Feb 15, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## Beads (Feb 17, 2020)

VINTAGE PREWAR TORRINGTON CROSS BAR BICYCLE HANDLEBARS & GOOSENECK STEM  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for VINTAGE PREWAR TORRINGTON CROSS BAR BICYCLE HANDLEBARS & GOOSENECK STEM at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## saladshooter (Feb 17, 2020)

Thanks, they're just not the long pull (senior). I appreciate you lookin out for me.

Chad


----------



## Beads (Feb 17, 2020)

Another cigar!!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 17, 2020)

Beads said:


> Another cigar!!!


----------



## ccmerz (Feb 18, 2020)

7 inches from cross bar to the end of the bar. Currently devoid of plating, has a rather pewter look. If you are wanting original plating these bars are not for you.  If they are, throw a good offer at me


----------



## saladshooter (Feb 25, 2020)

Still looking for a set with 5+ original plating.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 6, 2020)

Still looking.  

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 15, 2020)

Still looking.  

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 22, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 29, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 5, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 10, 2020)

Still looking.  

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 16, 2020)

Still looking. 

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Apr 27, 2020)

Still looking. 

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (May 3, 2020)

Yes, I'm still looking for a set..

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (May 9, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## JO BO (May 27, 2020)

Are these the same bars? If so not the condition you’re looking for. Just nice to know jo bo


----------



## fordmike65 (May 27, 2020)

JO BO said:


> Are these the same bars? If so not the condition you’re looking for. Just nice to know jo bo
> 
> View attachment 1190564
> 
> View attachment 1190565



If these aren't what Chad is looking for, I believe @New Mexico Brant  might be able to use them.


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 4, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 11, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 18, 2020)

Still looking.......

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## Wilfredo (Jun 20, 2020)

lgrinnings said:


> I provided these measurements from the bars on my 1936. To get the length, I laid the bars upside down and measured squarely from the bar ends to the front edge (see pic).
> 
> View attachment 1004857



Can you send me pic with a brighter light?
 Hello


----------



## saladshooter (Jun 30, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 8, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 20, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Aug 13, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Aug 24, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 4, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 22, 2020)

Still in the market.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 22, 2020)

Holy crap! Someone get this guy some bars! Been looking for like 3 years! ... eshhh..


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 22, 2020)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Holy crap! Someone get this guy some bars! Been looking for like 3 years! ... eshhh..



I've bought like 3 in that time so...


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 22, 2020)

fordmike65 said:


> I've bought like 3 in that time so...



That ain’t right.. :/


----------



## saladshooter (Nov 16, 2020)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Aug 11, 2021)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 8, 2021)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 17, 2021)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 29, 2021)

Still looking..

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 8, 2021)

Still looking..

Thank you!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 15, 2021)

Tired of seeing this thread?

.... Still looking....

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Oct 31, 2021)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Nov 16, 2021)

Over 4,000 views over 2 years and still not one set of bars have been found from this wanted ad. QUIT selling all your bars to FordMike!!!

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## saladshooter (Feb 18, 2022)

Still looking.

Thanks!
Chad


----------



## Krakatoa (Mar 12, 2022)

Were these seniors?


----------



## srfndoc (Mar 12, 2022)

Yep


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 2, 2022)

These seniors available:


----------

